# Tau vs Necrons



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

How to beat a necron army with tau any suggestions ?
He tends to put a lord with ressurection orb surrounded by warriors which will just be marched up the field, he also has 3 destroyers and a few scarab swarms.


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

abuse your range

fire warriors will destory him with sheer mass of fire, while Rail-broads can chip away at him, or take down destoryers

IIRC the longest range of any necron weapon is about 48.. or somthign like that, and thats onyl for the heavy gause cannon of Heavy Destoryers which most people dont seem to use...

my vote is just take as much firepower and broadsides as possible (broadsides wound on 2+ and ID everyting which is bad for him if he doesnt keep EVERYTHING in range of his lord, who himself can be taken down in one shot (so no 3 wounds for him)

other then that you could possibly try to get him into CC with some Kroot? though i think that woud be far more prone to failure

EDIT: As for tactics, aim for killing his squads one at a time, dont stop shooting a squad untill the entire squad if dead, this will force all of his warriors into one big squad, meaning you can mass fire apon them

the only exception to that being ALWAYS aim for the squads that are out of res orb's range, especialy if its the destroyers (if it is the destoryers then railgun them for the ID)

once he has only one squad of warriors with a lord in it he will be easy pickings, and he will only be able to aim for one of your squads per turn with his shooting :3


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks we plan to use these tactics tommorrow  ill post how it goes
thanks


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

He's probably going to screen his warriors with scarabs, also I reccomend one or two blast weapons to cut through his screen. Also has your opponent ever been known to take a veil of darkness?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

A little late, but wouldnt hammerheads be a good choice? I thought their submunititions are something like str6 Ap3? with a pie plate, awesome for owning squads of warriors/Lords


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hammerhead Railgun (submunition) is S6 AP4 Large Blast. You're mixing the Ion Cannon, which is S7 AP3 Heavy3.

Firewarriors are for the most part fail against necrons (and in general, but aside from the point.) To use your 30" range, a full squad gets 6 hits average. 4 will wound. 2-3 will save. 1/2 Will Be Back. Enjoy killing one model a turn for a 120 point investment.

I'm hard split on taking Hammerheads vs. Broadsides. Hammerheads have far more use to obliterate, say, the scarab swarms with the aforementioned submunition. However, Broadsides are going to be far more reliable taking down destroyers- which are your biggest threat. That, and you can get two bare for the price of one Hammerhead. If you have the points/models, take both!

Do use Kroot to tie up warriors and/or scarb swarms. If he's smart, he'll try to use his scarabs to tie up your XV8's, then march up and flay you to death. 

Other than that, use Crisis suits to skirt around the table. Target the destroyers first, then just work on picking off warriors and you'll have the game.


----------



## Mikeybx (Jul 8, 2009)

\Well in short we won the game through the following methods...


We both fielded a 3/4 fire warrior squads each, 2 devilfish each, piranna each, one crysis hq and 6 stealth suits.

The destroyers where put down easily with burst cannon fire as did the scarabs, the warriors where diveded as a sqaud would fall his flank was open meaning another warrior squad would branch off from the necron lord making them easy targets, after rapid fire then assualt another warrior squad bit the dust meaning another must come to reinforce, the crisis took the lord in combat matching him until a fire warror squad charged finishing off the lord. with the priannas behind his 2 remaining warror squads, fire warrors and stealth suits to the left and an assortment of devilfish crisis and fire warrors to the right and front they where caught in heavy fire as they struggled to hold their last two objectives. the necrons fased out leaving us with around 50% of our original points remaining.


----------

